# TankWarZ - Netzwerk - Tester gesucht



## raven (10. Feb 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich musste für ein Schulprojekt im Informatikunterricht ein KLEINES Spiel/Programm entwickeln. Ich hab mir natürlich wieder etwas mehr Aufwand gemacht, als die anderen und ein Netzwerkspiel entwickelt. Da ich es bei meiner Präsentation auch an meine Mitschüler geben muss, damit sie testen können ob auch alles funktioniert, möchte ich euch nun bitten das ihr es testet, bevor es Life vor den anderen getestet wird und meinetwegen noch schwerwiegende Fehler auftreten, die ich zuvor nicht entdeckt habe und die ein klein wenig peinlich sein würden.

Also ich überreich euch einfach mal das Spiel, und gucke was ihr so findet. Ich hab es leider noch nicht in eine jar verpackt.
Also zum starten des Server, benötigt ihr die "ServerMain.class" und zum Starten des Client die "Main.Class"

Der Panzer wird mit dem Nummernblock gesteuert, dürfte nicht schwer zu sein herauszufinden wie???

Hier der Link

mfg raven


----------



## foobar (10. Feb 2009)

Mein erster Tipp: Benutz packages und erstell Jars für die Anwendung.


----------



## raven (10. Feb 2009)

hat eine Jar Datei Einfluss auf die perfomance?
Packages wozu? Packages verwendet man doch nur, wenn man irgendeine Sache wieder in einem anderen Programm verwenden will? Oder hab ich da was missverstanden?


----------



## manuche (10. Feb 2009)

Packages erstellst du in erster Linie um deine Sourcen zu strukturieren...


----------



## foobar (10. Feb 2009)

> hat eine Jar Datei Einfluss auf die perfomance?


Nein, ein Jar erleichtert aber das Deployment *g*


----------



## raven (10. Feb 2009)

So hab dann mal auf Wunsch zwei Jars erstellt...
Hoffe ihr könntet jetzt mal testen 

Server.jar
TankWarZ.jar

EDIT:
Die Datei bzw der Ordner für die Levels
level.jar

mfg raven


----------



## Sanix (10. Feb 2009)

Würde es dir was ausmachen den Source Code beizulegen?


----------



## foobar (11. Feb 2009)

Auf meinem Kubuntu-System liess sich die Anwendung nicht starten. Auf welcher IP und welchem Interface hört denn der Server? Kann man das nicht konfigurieren?


----------



## raven (11. Feb 2009)

Hier habt ihr nochmal alles (Source, Class, Jar)zusammen in eine Zip datei verpackt bekommen.

Wie läst sich nicht ausführen... Den Port gibt man beim Server/Client an. Und die IP muss dann die vom Server sein... Versteh nicht was du meinst?


----------



## foobar (11. Feb 2009)

Ein Rechner kann mehrere Interfaces haben z.b. eth0, eth1, localhost etc. ausserdem kann er auf unterschiedliche IPs in unterschiedlichen Netzen hören.

Der Server öffnet bei mir überhaupt keinen Port, daher kann der Client auch nicht connecten.
Gib doch mal im Server aus auf welcher IP er hört oder stell ein weiteres Feld für die IP zur Verfügung.


----------



## raven (11. Feb 2009)

Naja ich hab bis jetzt nur in einem Netzwerk getestet. Und bei mir funktionierte es komischerweise. Anfangs hatte ich es auch hinbekomm die IP auszugeben, leider nur die vom localhost.

EDIT: In der Schule hatte ich es auch schon mit zwei PCs getestet. naja hab eigentlich die stinkt normal IP genommen... also in der Konsole "ipconfig" udn dann die interne IP...


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2009)

Hab mal die Sources in Eclipse in ein Projekt gezogen. Nettes kleines Spiel....

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag den ich beim kurzen Überfliegen des Sources endeckt habe:


```
public void write_message() throws IOException {
        for(int i = 0; i < server.connections.size(); i++) {
            Connection a = (Connection)server.connections.get(i);
            DataOutputStream out = new DataOutputStream(client_socket.getOutputStream());
```
Speichere dir irgendwo die Data*Streams statt sie bei jeder einzelnen Nachricht neu zu erzeugen. Das kostet nur unnötig.

- Alex


----------



## Sanix (8. Mrz 2009)

Ich habs auch Mal getestet. Wenn ich von Client etwas mache, zum Beispiel drehen, dann kommt dies sehr verspätet beim Client 2 an. Obwohl ich es auf dem gleichen Rechner ausführe, also Ping sollte fast = 0 sein.


----------



## raven (9. Mrz 2009)

OK... den Fehler kannte ich noch nicht. War mein erstes Netzwerkspiel^^ ist sicherlich in vielen Sachen noch sehr fehlerhaft. Aber hab es heute der Klasse vorgestellt. Kam zwar auch einige Fehler auf, aber in Gegensatz zu den anderen Projekten ist meines sicherlich das umfangreichste... :-D und das gleicht die Fehler im gewissen Maße wieder aus...

danke trotzdem

mfg raven


----------

